# [SOLVED] Outlook 2010 stuck in offline mode



## DaveRose (Nov 4, 2008)

Outlook is stuck in offline mode and I can't find out how to change it back to online. Any ideas would be much appreciated
Regards

Dave


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 stuck in offline mode*

I assume you've already done File>Work Online. If so, in Outlook go to the far bottom right of the screen where it says Offline. Hit the arrow and a list will show. Uncheck Work Offfline. Send and Receive should confirm it's working.


----------



## DaveRose (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Outlook 2010 stuck in offline mode*



Corday said:


> I assume you've already done File>Work Online. If so, in Outlook go to the far bottom right of the screen where it says Offline. Hit the arrow and a list will show. Uncheck Work Offfline. Send and Receive should confirm it's working.


Hi Corday,
Thanks for your quick reply. It's strange, but after rebooting a couple of times it seems to be ok now. However, even stranger is that there wasn't a "File>Work online" option on the menu and also there wasn't an arrow.

Have you ever seen that before?

Anyway, thanks again for your reply
Regards
Dave


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Outlook 2010 stuck in offline mode*

I was using a different version of Outlook and didn't know there was a change. Anyway, glad all is OK.


----------

